# Electric snowmobile



## unitic (May 2, 2013)

I am thinking of building an electric snowmobile.I have never built in electric vehicle before and I'm not sure where to start.I do know I would need batteries that do well in the cold.does anyone have a ballpark figure for how much a project like this would cost?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

unitic said:


> I am thinking of building an electric snowmobile.I have never built in electric vehicle before and I'm not sure where to start.I do know I would need batteries that do well in the cold.does anyone have a ballpark figure for how much a project like this would cost?


Cost? Probably between $500 and $25,000 

It all depends. What's your skill? How much are you willing to do versus buy? What are your design goals?

EV snowmobile has been done by several people or universities. Google or U-tube should find them. They might show up in the EVAlbum. Look around. I don't recall a member here doing one.

You can get batteries for the cold. Probably won't be Pb-Acid.

Welcome to the forum. Check out the wiki for basics. The snowmobile will be like other EVs in that regard.

major


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Just found this for you

http://www.snowmobileforum.com/general-sled-chat/27714-electric-snowmobiles.html


----------

